# Deep substrate. Suggestions?



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

JohnsTank said:


> I am setting up a tank that is 23" tall. I want to take up some of this space by using substrate. I have 4 boxes of Eco-complete and I could probably achieve a uniform 3-4" depth although I want to taper a bit from rear to front. I'm wondering how thick I could actually get away with having problems. Does Eco-complete compact and develop anaerobic pockets?
> 
> I read that the is a way to build up the substrate by filling pantyhose with rocks. Is that something I could utilize where it's deeper in the back? Just wondering if doing that would con create gas pockets as well. I also read that with a deeper substrate I would need to periodically poke the substrate? Can someone explain this?
> 
> Appreciate any help I can get on this topic.


Eco doesn't really get compacted, it's basically crushed lava rock. There are a number of things you can use to build up the substrate to give yourself the slope you are looking for. You can use lava rock which is pretty cheap, light diffuser, or just get some bigger rocks from the yard(free!). You will not need to poke the Eco as that's more for finer substrates like sand.


----------



## JohnsTank (Jul 16, 2016)

So can anyone comment on depth? Can I really make it as deep as I want? Also, I thought I had read somewhere that Eco-complete breaks down over time and becomes more dense. Thoughts?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

You can use baked clay chips, lava rock, etc as a base for deeper layers if you're worried. 

About 8/9 inches deep in this tank at the back


















Have done straight dirt 8 inches deep before with no negative side effects, you'd have to choose a low organic dirt and have plants with deep roots to aerate the substrate, but clearing the tank is troublesome afterwards.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Plant's have the ability to transport oxygen to their root's and the area surrounding them, which makes it difficult for anaerobic condition's and the hydrogen sulphide boogey man.
Science also suggest's that once hydrogen sulphide makes contact with oxygen in the water, that it is rendered into harmless sulfate's and or nitrogen gas which quickly escapes as all gasses try to do.
If deep sand bed's were an issue,then those running deep sand bed's in marine tank's would be quick to squeal about it considering the $$$ that marine fishes/invert's cost.


----------



## JohnsTank (Jul 16, 2016)

It is a much bigger deal in a saltwater tank. I had a 200g for years and both read stories and had friends who experienced these anaerobic pockets. Deep sand beds are not popular for that reason. In fact, my reef tank had no substrate. I simply let the Coralline algae cover the bottom which I think looked beautiful and was much easier to keep clean. It just limits the sand-dwelling fish, etc. So yes, it's talked about quite a bit in that industry but now I see that it likely won't apply to a planted tank. Very relieving.

Xiaozhuang, I absolutely love those tanks! Absolutely beautiful. They look like freshwater reefs! This is great news. I have some type of slate pieces that a boy scout relative was storing at my house. I think I will build up the back with these pieces. I would love to find whatever type of rock it is that you are using in those aquariums. I can't get over how nice they look.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

JohnsTank said:


> It is a much bigger deal in a saltwater tank. I had a 200g for years and both read stories and had friends who experienced these anaerobic pockets. Deep sand beds are not popular for that reason. In fact, my reef tank had no substrate. I simply let the Coralline algae cover the bottom which I think looked beautiful and was much easier to keep clean. It just limits the sand-dwelling fish, etc. So yes, it's talked about quite a bit in that industry but now I see that it likely won't apply to a planted tank. Very relieving.
> 
> Xiaozhuang, I absolutely love those tanks! Absolutely beautiful. They look like freshwater reefs! This is great news. I have some type of slate pieces that a boy scout relative was storing at my house. I think I will build up the back with these pieces. I would love to find whatever type of rock it is that you are using in those aquariums. I can't get over how nice they look.


Deep sand beds are still widely used in marine aquaria according to a quick google search.
Been some year's since I had a marine tank which I sold to my brother.


----------

